# Please help!!



## 1frankie7 (Apr 20, 2010)

I was in the park today, after my first aid/endurance training.

There was a very thin, small black kitten. I asked around everyones answer was "it's a stray, its been walking the town for a few weeks now." 

I am bringing it some food in a few minutes, but what I'm really asking is what should I do about it? I may take matters into my own hands, get him(her??) neutered/spayed. Get all vaccines up to date, and try to see if the SPCA will put up a posting on their website for him. and try to find him/her a home. 

I know that if I don't help this cat no one will, a little girl held the cat(but not gentle enough) and it scrached her, but I would scratch too if a 7 year old was lifting me.

I'm leaving now, but I really need to know what I should do. I really hope to find her a forever home, if all else fails. I am willing to take her in, or my family may be.


I need to know, what would you do in my situation.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think I love you! :love2
:wink ...and I'd do *exactly* what you are doing.

I'd have picked it up, brought it home and then made a cozy holding-place for it while I cared for it. I have 5 kittens right now ... same story: abandoned, full of fleas, worms and on the starving-side.
They need us. We help.


----------



## 1frankie7 (Apr 20, 2010)

I couldn't agree more.

All the other cats I have helped, have all wound up in loving forever homes, and I havent seen them since. 


She will be there again tomorrow, and I will catch her, get an ap at the vet for a checkup. 


It will all work out, even if it means my family has grown.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

nibbler said:


> It will all work out, even if it means my family has grown.


See? That's why I love people like you! :love2


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh my heart ached when I read about that poor little kitten. You are so wonderful to rescue it. I would love to hear what the vet says and what happens.


----------

